# Time Attack RD1 - Cadwell



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Good driving from Chubby representing the R35 GT-R. Sadly just missing out on podium (tho the winner of club would have got 2nd in proclass). 1730kg road car did well at a tight twisty cadwell against some of the 1100kg evo's and proclass cars. Second highest overall trap speed

More to come from the green machine 




2012 Time Attack Club Classes - Cadwell Park 
Final
POS	NO	NAME	BEST LAP	
1	25	PEEL	1:34.866	
2	67	KEMP	1:36.271	
3	13	SHIMMIN	1:36.572	
4	88	MARSHALL	1:37.154	
5	75	BULLEN (OHW)	1:37.744	
6	80	COE	1:38.598


Proclass slicks
Gareth LLOYD (EVO) 1:27.906
Jamie WILSON (EXIGE) 1:34.894
Andrew BARBOUR (EVO) 1:35.274
Alan FREELAND (EVO) 1:35.770
Romain LEVESQUE (CRX) 1:36.809 

full times & trap speeds here

http://www.tsl-timing.com/attack/2012/121870tat.pdf


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Great stuff. That's a good result at such a tight circuit!! Well done Chubby!!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Good man, chubby.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Wow, that's a great result Chubby, well done!
On a circuit where you can use more of that power you should do even better.


----------



## golferadmin7610 (Sep 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 2012 Time Attack Club Classes - Cadwell Park
> Final
> POS	NO	NAME	BEST LAP
> 
> ...


So close to the podium!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

To the Race..

Although I could bore you with the qualifying bits the most important race was the final..

The weather had dried up and although the track was cold is was the best it had been all week..

Cadwell it a very demanding circuit and has three sections, the start finish line up the hill, which is a very fast open section, then you have a long fast right hand bend which leads you back down the hill and around to the 'tight as hell' bendy section that runs up the mountain, through the trees with four 90deg corners..

In the first sector I was 2nd - 1 10th sec behind the leader, sector 2 I was 6th and in sector 3 5th..

Finishing position 4th overall..

However I did get the fastest sector 1 speed - 148.8mph against second place (winner) at 139.5mph which for me is a massive gap.. and over that start finish line again 1st with a 130.1mph against a 128.3mph...

Driver excuses - none really... the car that won did a 1:34.86 which would have been good enough to win the next class up (Club Pro) and was only beaten by one car, a Pro Tuner which was running full slicks..

The winning cars are full stripped out cars, with the two Mitsubishi's having serious cutting and metal removal to make them very light... approx 1100kgs - which means that they would have to have an Ariel Atom with two passengers on the roof to come up to the weight of the GTR..

Cadwell park was never going to favour the GTR .. it's just too big and heavy, but it held it's head very high and mixed it up with the light weight cars, and we drove away with points in the bag..

I think the winning car will / should be moved up a category for obvious reasons which will increase my points / standings but that is something for the Time Attack officials to sort out..

More pics on the facebook page... http://www.facebook.com/TeamMilltekGtr




Rich.


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

What a fantastic result Rich, first time out and on a circiut far from ideal for the GTR. Cant wait to see future results.:thumbsup:


----------



## toffs gtr (Apr 16, 2012)

Well done chubby,brilliant result cant wait to see how the season goes on!
Hopefully il get to next meeting keep up the great work:clap:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

There are 7 rounds of the championship and you only count the best 6 so to bag some points at the least favourite track always helps.. 

Next is Hockenheim on the 24th May - showing the Germans how we do GTR's in Britain..

Rich.


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

Hockenhiem with its much longer straights and you higher trap speeds should be good for the GTR.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Hopefully will also be warmer which will help the tyres work better!!

Also had an oil leak which was getting onto the f/n/s and r/n/s wheels - which couldn't have helped in the final..

Rich.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Not what you want happening while only having 15 mins with clock ticking to set fastest time











Rich with points in the bag but 1 strike out of 3 already (as faster than many procars), and will be moved up to Club Pro (needing full cage though dash, slicks etc..)

Championship points table : Championship Information : Time Attack Series


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Are any of these cars street legal anymore?

Does anyone drive them to the track, then home?

Guess I (and Nick I believe) were the last TA entry's to do so.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Not what you want happening while only having 15 mins with clock ticking to set fastest time


Ooh, that can't have been good! 

So what does extinguishant feel like in the eye? Make much of a mess of the interior?

On faster circuits, would a functional diffuser help with rear downforce?
There's a guy in the US who makes aluminium ones that bolt straight on to replace the OEM flat carbon undertray. He can custom make them to be 3 element or 5, deep or shallow fins etc.

I've been in touch with him, PM me if you want contact details etc. If I can work out a cost effective way to ship the damn thing over, I'd have one!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

An excellent result Rich.

Tis an awesome track Cadwell & i had a great time their with Tidmarsh last year & that outing is the reason he's now in that GT-R

Watching your progress with keen interest:clap:


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

TBH I expected much much quicker, not taking anything away from you guys, as great result.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Trev said:


> Are any of these cars street legal anymore?
> 
> Does anyone drive them to the track, then home?
> 
> Guess I (and Nick I believe) were the last TA entry's to do so.


Hi Trev,

Mine is fully street legal - but it's a dying race as most of the cars now are fully stripped and caged...

I was sitting in the staging area listening to the stereo.. :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

lawsy said:


> TBH I expected much much quicker, not taking anything away from you guys, as great result.


Hi Lawsy,

Much quicker??? How much and by the GTR or everyone??

Rich.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Congrats Chubby, really love the fact that your using the GTR for time attack makes for really interesting reading, really looking forward to hearing your experiences in the future, as you say it's not your typical TA car, your pretty much running a Daily Driver spec car, will be interesting to see how the car holds up and what shortcomings of the GTR shine through, I'm imagining the weight is the main one but how are you finding the heat management issues etc


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Chubby said:


> Hi Trev,
> 
> Mine is fully street legal - but it's a dying race as most of the cars now are fully stripped and caged...
> 
> ...


Top man, total respect from me.


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Chubby said:


> Hi Lawsy,
> 
> Much quicker??? How much and by the GTR or everyone??
> 
> Rich.


The GTR.

I just expected far more. First ever time there I did 1.42 with passenger. 355bhp. I reckon I could go sub 1.40 in it. And I know my standard GTR was quicker than that. 

As I said not taking anything away from you guys, but your car has had serious dollar spent, its 850bhp, I just expected sub 1.35. 
Your speed traps were silly though. I don't think I got above 120mph anywhere in my Csl there. 

Good luck for next round, if time allows I might do ohw at Anglesey.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

The power is not the deciding factor at Cadwell - If you look at the videos the car is very quick on the first open sector but then with the direction changes has problem getting all that power down.

The fastest car of the day (on same tyres) was 1:34.8 sec and this car weighs about 1100 kgs..

Plus I had oil leaking onto the front and rear passenger tyres, so I would imagine I could get possibly another 1.5 sec off that time possibly more.

Put that into comparison with the GTR it's like them having an Ariel Atom on the roof with two passengers or 14... passengers the same size as my wife..

A faster more open track will see the gap close but it's still a hell of a lot of weight to give away.

Would be nice to see a standard GTR on track at the same time as that would show the true gaps..

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

In car videos are here.. Team Milltek GTR | Facebook

Rich.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Nice work Rich. Loved it when the extinguisher went off


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Nice work Rich. Loved it when the extinguisher went off


Hmm... lol 

A new one has been ordered with a different bracket which should keep it in place - however you have to take the pin 'out' when on track as it seems that the 'powers that be' have decided it takes too long to pull out the pin in an emergency.. lol

Rich.


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

Chubby said:


> Hmm... lol
> 
> A new one has been ordered with a different bracket which should keep it in place - however you have to take the pin 'out' when on track as it seems that the 'powers that be' have decided it takes too long to pull out the pin in an emergency.. lol
> 
> Rich.


And if you've ever been involved in dealing with a fire incident on track you'll understand why.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Samuel Cross said:


> And if you've ever been involved in dealing with a fire incident on track you'll understand why.


lol - do you know what I do for a living..

Rich


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Chubby said:


> lol - do you know what I do for a living..
> 
> Rich


Setting things on fire? 
Got to love the fact that you have a more or less standard interior.


That black evo looks outright evil.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Swobber said:


> Setting things on fire?
> Got to love the fact that you have a more or less standard interior.
> 
> 
> That black evo looks outright evil.


My Company is called UK Fire Prevention.... :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

My idea is to keep the car as standard as possible, so people car see there daily driver / fun car on track..

The Evo's are fully stripped out, re-designed flooring with panels / metal work removed...

The BTCC is the same, a BMW, Golf or Vectra on the outside, and nothing familiar or remotely connected with the manufacturer inside the engine bay... and that's not i wanted so the interior stayed..

Rich.


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

Chubby said:


> lol - do you know what I do for a living..
> 
> Rich


Guess what I do.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Samuel Cross said:


> Guess what I do.


By the looks of the cars owned, I'm going to guess a hair dresser


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

FLYNN said:


> By the looks of the cars owned, I'm going to guess a hair dresser


:chuckle:


----------



## plip1953 (Sep 29, 2011)

Chubby said:


> :
> 
> My idea is to keep the car as standard as possible, so people car see there daily driver / fun car on track..
> 
> ...


You might be surprised just how many standard bits there are in my Evo (the black NR Autosport Evo IX). The car weighs 1250Kgs wet (without driver) and is taxed and MOT'd. One of the main reasons we have a full roll cage is driver safety, although clearly it does stiffen up the chassis too.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Chubby said:


> The power is not the deciding factor at Cadwell - If you look at the videos the car is very quick on the first open sector but then with the direction changes has problem getting all that power down.
> 
> The fastest car of the day (on same tyres) was 1:34.8 sec and this car weighs about 1100 kgs..
> 
> ...


I may be at cadwell shortly, and mine is standard ish. Ill see if I can borrow/buy a vbox 

Mind you that depends if I get it back from Nissan as It in with box issues


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

So seeing as there are non road legal 700BHP cars racing nowadays, what's the regs say regarding me bringing an FIA approved car from work and winning every round?

Surely "Pro tuners" should be classed as "race teams"?

Lol.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

plip1953 said:


> You might be surprised just how many standard bits there are in my Evo (the black NR Autosport Evo IX). The car weighs 1250Kgs wet (without driver) and is taxed and MOT'd. One of the main reasons we have a full roll cage is driver safety, although clearly it does stiffen up the chassis too.


The 2 x Evo's in Club are fully stripped out cars, and one has it's headlight removed, but to say there 'Street Legal' is pushing it!!

Not sure on your Evo.. does it have a Cat?

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Trev said:


> So seeing as there are non road legal 700BHP cars racing nowadays, what's the regs say regarding me bringing an FIA approved car from work and winning every round?
> 
> Surely "Pro tuners" should be classed as "race teams"?
> 
> Lol.


There are many rules and regs... Got to be a road based car.. etc... but you could bring anything..

Rich.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Chubby said:


> There are many rules and regs... Got to be a road based car.. etc... but you could bring anything..
> 
> Rich.


Sweet......MP4-12C GT3 car here I come! :chuckle:


----------



## plip1953 (Sep 29, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Not sure on your Evo.. does it have a Cat?
> 
> Rich.


Not on track.


----------



## plip1953 (Sep 29, 2011)

Trev said:


> Sweet......MP4-12C GT3 car here I come! :chuckle:


Why not:chuckle:


----------

